# Opinions please.



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Being the no sleeper i am. I spend a lot of the wee hours watching for unbidden on deals. Seen this one with seconds to go and got it for 10.00. Good name brand but first none gravity feed dual action i seen. Came with three needles and tips and extras.
So my question is are these good guns and work great or not. Did i get a deal? Or any tips or info to share?
http://s1229.photobucket.com/user/v...-45fc-948d-9e894707bb86_zps1cec2473.jpg.html]









http://s1229.photobucket.com/user/v...-4273-bce3-e85ebdc1e122_zps979f2944.jpg.html]









http://s1229.photobucket.com/user/viper1233/media/20140908_132131_zpsf3f56699.jpg.html]


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

You got a great deal. I have 2 of them. I manly use mine to spray my clear coat. They work good. I like gravity feed to spray colors. Because you don't waste so much paint. All and all a good one.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great says its good for small dots and thin lines to. Something my cheap guns will do. Their a 3 and a 3.5 this has three tips and needles. Si I figure the smallest produces the finest.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Also is there any way to tell best thickness or paint to spray. I notice some are so thin their like water. And some so thick I know they need thined. All called ready to spray. On the big sprayers we had velosity cups to make it right. But have yet to see a way to check for an air brush.


----------

